
Show HN: SideProjects v2.0 – A platform to share your side project - sakofchit
https://sideprojects.net/changelog
======
breck
What a well designed site! I was able to successfully post a project.

I really like the left side bar. The dark mode slider was neat. Everything is
very clear and simple. Nice job!

------
sakofchit
Hey all!

You may remember this from a little while ago. When I launched SideProjects
v1.0 a few months ago, the goal was really just to help users increase the
discoverability of their side projects whilst building a community
simultaneously. I didn’t incline to do too much with it. It was fine as a
link-sharing site, but as with all side projects, there was room for
improvement.

Soon after launching, Donji, (who runs a podcast with Taher called My Side
Project which is about people who took their side projects to the next level)
reached out to me, and ever since we’ve been working on redesigning and
rebuilding SideProjects. Now we’re a team of 3

We’ve been beta testing v2 publicly with our community for the past 2 weeks
and today we’re finally excited to launch it!

Whats new in v2?

* Reposting! What we’ve learned from our community is that Side Projects are always able to be improved upon. We added a little thing that allows you to repost your side project every 7 days, so long as your side project has undergone significant updates.

* Discussion Module: With the podcast, we really want our community to be involved with everything we do. We’re currently using this module to source questions from the community to ask interviewees on our podcast. We’re also doing a 15-minute, fast-paced video interviews. More on that very soon!

* In an effort to increase post engagement, upon clicking on a project’s title, you will now be taken to the post itself instead of the actual product. Direct links to the project are now placed below the title. This change also addresses the URL encoding issue FireFox users had been encountering.

* Dark-Mode! Some people prefer dark-mode while others prefer light-mode. We finally added an option that lets you choose :)

* oAuth! You can currently login using GitHub, Google, Twitter. Let us know if you think we should add support for some other login services :).

* Newsletter sent out every Sunday containing a recap of some of the best side projects of that week.

tl;dr We rebuilt SideProjects and we’re building community-friendly tools for
it.

Check it out! [https://sideprojects.net](https://sideprojects.net)

Sakun

P.S. We've also got a discord now :)
[https://discord.gg/RbF3RuS](https://discord.gg/RbF3RuS)

